# Tags really important?



## caboshirt (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

Soon i'll start my own tshirt business with my own designs printed on. But are tags important? It's just a tag right?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Custom neck labels and hang tags can really add a lot of value to a brand. It really depends on what you are planning to do. If you want to sell to retailers, you should really have custom neck labels and hang tags. If you are only selling from your own website, you may not need them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If by important you mean does my shirt have to have one, the answer is yes. It's illegal to retail shirts without a tag.

If you mean does it matter what's on the shirt label, that answer is also yes. Other than providing important label info like size, etc., a label also serves as advertising, both to the owner of the shirt and anyone else who happens to see it. A year from now when someone wants to buy another shirt from you, you want your name on the label to remind him, not Hanes or Gildan.

So whether you sell to retailers, or on your own site, custom labels is the way to go.


----------

